# Clarisonic Skincare Brush



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 4, 2006)

*Anyone used this? If so...what do you think of it???? Is it worth the money?? TIA!!!*

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P137406&shouldPaginate=true&categ  oryId=S15100


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 6, 2006)

*C'mon, People!!!!*

*






 Um, hello????  Oh, c'mon gals!!!!!  At least ONE of the hundreds of people that browse/post here daily has had to have at least tried this thing??!!  I don't want to spend the money on it if it's a hunka' junk!!!!  Please, somebody LMK!!!!!  Thanks.*


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## LisaR (Jun 9, 2006)

*I've used this product*

I was given one about a year ago. It cleans well, *however*, the only brush it came with was large and was not suitable for small areas around the nose, between the eye and temple @ the hairline, upper lip, etc. If it has since been released with a smaller brush head attachment I'd say "go for it". For me and my $$, I'll wait till the next model comes out if there is one. HTH


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 10, 2006)

*Thank you SO much!!  You are a DOLL!!!!  I was beginning to think I was being ignored
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!  LOL!!! I'm thinking about getting it..but I'll have to see about the brushes it come w/ and the extra brushes you can buy...Looks like it'd be good for cleaning out clogged pores (I'm prone to blackheads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  Thanks again for the reply!*


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 24, 2006)

I returned my clarisonic because it really didn't make any difference. I used it first with the cleanser it came with and later experimented with a few others. It didn't help with my breakouts at all, which was the main reason I bought it. My skin was exfoliated and smooth at all times but I really think you can achieve that with any exfoliater. It seems like it's worked really well for a lot of people though, so it may be worth a try, but in my case, it didn't really do much of anything. Hope this helps.


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Clarisonic...Anyone Used This???*

bumping this up b/c it appears my beloved Clarisonic had gotten a bad rep... LOL
I happen to _loooove_ my clarisonic-- it is totally worth the mildly ridiculous price tag IMO!!  
At least for me... I have combination skin (slightly oily in the T-zone)and this has SAVED me from any yucky pore issues.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..it comes so close to a facial that the thing pays for itself after a week of regular use or so.  

I use the sensitive brush head and afterwards my skin feels, and looks, very fresh and clean, pores clean...without irritation.  I don't know about the 6x more makeup removal claim, because I use a makeup remover beforehand and I really only care about the fact that it keeps my face clear and healthy looking.

I personally think that the size of the brush head itself is not an issue, b/c you don't do much other than run the brush in small circular motions over your face--the brush does all the work and gets in all the "tight corners" on it's own... never had a problem manuevering around the nose and avoiding my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally don't like the cleanser that Clarisonic has... I just use it with a regular drugstore cleanser and it works fabulously.

I *highly*recommend this device!!!


----------



## Liyah (Feb 16, 2008)

*Clarisonic skincare brush*

I have been looking into this, has anyone tried it? is it worth buying? its about $200 so any advice would be much appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Clarisonic skincare brush*

3 of my best friends SWEAR up and down by this brush...  up and down!! they all say it cleans their face very well, and that their skin looks better because they use it...


----------



## frocher (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Clarisonic skincare brush*

It rocks!  Keeps your skin super clear.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Clarisonic skincare brush*

I have yet to jump on this bandwagon but have heard a lot of raves about it. You can find a ton of reviews on makeupalley.com and essentialdayspa.com


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Clarisonic skincare brush*

I have had my Clarisonic (in Pink--wee!) for many months now and I can truly say it is worth it!!  
The sensitive skin brush head is plenty strong for me (I have relatively sensitive skin) ..  you can change the amount of time it runs and the intensity too which is nice.  
I found that I only need to use it once a day, in the morning and I get great effects--clearer, healthier/brighter looking skin.  Really has helped with that.
I personally don't care for the company's cleanser, and I have found it works fabulous with just an everyday nice drugstore cleanser anyways (I use Purpose with it)
HTH!


----------



## danielledawn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Clarisonic?*

Yay or Nay.  Does anyone own it?  What are the results?  What brushhead do you use?  What cleanser do you use with it?


----------



## athena123 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Clarisonic?*

Hi Danielle, welcome to Specktra! I haven't personally tried the Clarisonic but have heard a lot of great results from it. I'm just not ready to plunk down $200 for a device at this point. 

If you click on the search button and type in Clarisonic, you'll find a few threads on this topic. 

For oodles of information, try the EDS forum. Essential Day Spa Skin Care decleor dermalogica obagi
I've learned soooo much about skincare on that forum and more than I ever wanted to know about various skincare gadgets, the Clarisonic being only one of many to try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck,

Athena


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Clarisonic?*

There are a few small threads on this that would probably be helpful to you...

specktra.net/f177/clarisonic-skincare-brush-91171/

http://specktra.net/f177/clarisonic-anyone-used-48174/

Doing a search of this forum might yield some further info too!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these?  I am very excited to report that I recently purchased my very own after wanting it intensely since it's launch about 2 years ago (Damn you Oprah!).  I've borrowed it from work a few times, and everytime I hate having to bring it back.  So now I'm super excited to have my own PINK Clarisonic, thanks to my increased employee discount
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

For those of you who are unfarmiliar, Clarisonic is a facial brush made by the creators of the Sonicare Toothbrush--it looks like a big toothbrush for your face.  It oscillates 300 motions per second, giving your skin a very very deep cleanse with intense but gentle exfoliation.  It 's 6-7x more effective than manual cleansing and allows your skincare products to penetrate much deeper, therefore work more effectively.  In an 8 week home use test, participants reported healthier skin, more balanced skin, fewer blemishes, felt more effective cleansing and a decrease in the size of their pores (appearance).

I just wanted to know if any of you fellow Specktrettes had one or have tried one and what your feedback is on this amazing product.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 2, 2008)

I've had one for over a year and love it to death.  It really helps to keep pores unclogged and my skin is so smooth after using it.  I think it is a great addition to anyone's regimen.

I always used the Sensitive brush head as I find the Normal head a little too abrasive.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I've had one for over a year and love it to death.  It really helps to keep pores unclogged and my skin is so smooth after using it.  I think it is a great addition to anyone's regimen.

I always used the Sensitive brush head as I find the Normal head a little too abrasive._

 
It came with the sensitive and I'm pretty sure that's the brush that was on the tester I borrowed from work, but I selected the normal one for my freebie w/ registration.  I have very oily, resilient skin--nothing seems to get in lol--but if I find it's too abrasive, I'll use it for my neck & shoulders with the 2 minute cleansing cycle.  

Thanks for your input!
Anybody else??


----------



## flymestza (Oct 2, 2008)

I have it and I absolutely adore it.  My face always feels so soft after using.    My only complaint is that is does not come with an additional base for the shower.


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 7, 2008)

Love love love this brush! Worth every penny! Everyone owes it to their skin to at least try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flymestza - you really don't need 2 charging bases as the brush can last a week of daily use before needing to be recharged (I just leave mine in the shower and recharge on the weekend).


----------



## pensive (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm glad to hear some positive reviews. I really want one of these but I'm afraid that it'll be too harsh for my sensitive skin. I'd hate to waste $200 that's not going to work well on me.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 13, 2008)

i was thinking about getting one of these after it was featured on specktra beauty news and i think now i'm going to _have_ to pick one up this weekend. thanks, ashlee.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 14, 2008)

I played with it once (on my hand). Id love one but not ready to spend that much on it


----------



## flymestza (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 

 
_Love love love this brush! Worth every penny! Everyone owes it to their skin to at least try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flymestza - you really don't need 2 charging bases as the brush can last a week of daily use before needing to be recharged (I just leave mine in the shower and recharge on the weekend)._

 

Not a charging base, just something to stand it on so I don't have to lay it down in the shower.  Other than that I love it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

It irritated my skin and made me breakout(with the sensitive head)...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I've still been thinking about giving it another chance though.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 14, 2008)

I've heard nothing but wonderful things about it...Just really don't have the money for right now...My skin's pretty good already, so it's not something I find absolutely necessary. It just seems so coooool... 
Next time it's on easy pay on QVC it's gonna be tough to say no..


----------



## hunnybun (Oct 27, 2008)

i just bought one on my lunch break at work today.  now i can't wait to go home and wash my face tonight!  i'll update you guys with a review once i try it out for a few days.


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 27, 2008)

I want one so bad , I'm glad to read so many positive reviews about it. I have other things I'm saving up for unfortunately =( but it's definitely on my wishlist this Christmas! lol. It sounds awesome!


----------



## kimmae17 (Nov 8, 2008)

I just bought one of ebay for 129! with free shipping!  i got it this morning and i cant wait to try it!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 16, 2008)

I just bought one yesterday . Day 1 so far so soft. How often do you ladies us it per week.  I bought the normal brush as well so I can use it for the rest of my body.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 19, 2008)

I was just about to post asking if any of you had one of these and voila - the thread was staring me right in the face!

I think I wanna get one of these from Sephora when I come over next mth. I know it's a glorified facial brush but I've been sucked in by the reviews! 

They're cheaper on EBAY btw - brand new and boxed, though I think I'll get mine from Sephora so if after 2 wks I've not seen a difference, then I'm getting my money back.


----------



## mittens (Nov 23, 2008)

OMG it's fabulous! I have only been using it for a few days and I have already seen improvement. BEST skin care buy in my opinion. I have so much money on skin care and I have never experienced as clean a feeling as I do after I use this brush. My skin is clean and soft after I use it. I follow with my moisturizer (for day) or NARS hydrator gel (night) and it's been great! I bought mine from sephora during the 20% off sale. I know sephora and nordstrom have great return policies in case anyone is wanting to try one.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 28, 2008)

So I purchased mine about four days ago
I've used it three times, and I have not seen or felt any differences in my skin. It's just like when I cleanse with just my hands.
Probably going to return it, yep :3

._.


----------



## MAC*kitty (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pensive* 

 
_I'm glad to hear some positive reviews. I really want one of these but I'm afraid that it'll be too harsh for my sensitive skin. I'd hate to waste $200 that's not going to work well on me._

 
I have sensitive skin and rosacea and I am getting good results with the Clarisonic.  You will want either the sensitive (white) or delicate (blue) brush.  The regular (gray) brush will probably be too harsh.  Start off with the low setting (the factory default).  You can always increase the time once your skin has adjusted.  Use a mild, creamy cleanser.  The cleanser that comes with the Clarisonic is surprisingly harsh and made my skin feel tight and dry.  I think this is definitely worth trying.  Good luck!


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 12, 2009)

Are there any cheaper alternatives? Can anyone compare this to the Neutrogena Wave device they have at drugstores? I'm sure it's not exactly the same but are they at all comparable?

I just have an issue with spending $200 on a damn electric face brush. Why the hell is it so expensive!?! I mean, $100 would be ok i guess but that's just astronomical. (to me, at least)


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the pink one w/the sensitive brush head. When I first bought it I would use it twice a day. However, it started to dry my skin out a little bit. Now, I only use it for deep cleaning maybe once or twice a week. This is a really great product and it works really well. It makes your face smooth. I find that the sensitive brush head still feels a little hard on my skin, but I have really sensitive skin. When I bought this, I was able to get a free brush head from Clarisonic's site which is a plus. I personally think it is a little expensive considering you can find similar/cheaper products at the grocery store (black head pore cleaner, the wave, etc). Although, I have a friend who told me that black head pore cleaner made her break out. I guess it depends on how much you're willing to spend. What I don't like about the whole idea of owning this is that you can't buy Clarisonic products (brush heads, cleanser, etc) at Sephora stores, you have to order them online. However, I noticed Dillards had these so they may sell the brush heads too. I hope this helps.


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 19, 2009)

So I've been researching cheaper alternatives to this brush. I really want it, but I have to convince myself that it's worth it for the steep price tag. 

I found a couple dupes that seem to get good reviews, but I'm still weighing my options. Just thought I'd pass them along though:


The Brookstone SonicDermabrasion Facial Brush: 
Brookstone: SonicDermabrasion® Facial Brush

and the 

i-Skin Pore Perfecting System (can be purchased at Sally Beauty Supply)
Denman - i-Skin Pore Perfecting System


I'm going to check out the one at Sally's today and see if there's a demo model I can assess the quality of. I will let you all know!


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 19, 2009)

^Ok, update..   I ended up buying the one from Sallys. I figure hey, if it works, cool! If not I'll return it and splurge on the real thing. The girl opened the box for me and I felt the brush, it's really soft. I can't compare to the Clarisonic because I've never seen it in person, but this one didn't seem harsh at all. The cleanser that comes with it has really nice ingredients too, no sodium laureth sulfate. Supposedly the whole system is ok for sensitive skin. I hope so!! 

I'll post a review sometime this week!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 19, 2009)

^Is the brush head replaceable? I mean, do you change it every 2-3 months like clarisonic??


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 19, 2009)

It is replaceable.. I haven't read the little insert yet with the instructions but you can replace the brushes. They sold this separate package with a bigger cleanser and one replacement brush for $10 but I'll have to see how I like their cleanser and see if they just sell the brush by itself.  

Also, it doesn't have a charging dock, it just runs on batteries, and there is no timer. There are, however 2 settings so I think I'll be using the lower one. And I can get rechargable batteries, no big deal. If this thing works close to the same as the Clarisonic for 1/8th of the price, timer and batteries are non-issues for me! They'd just be an extra luxury I suppose.  We shall see! I'm excited to try it later when I get home. Already have my AA batteries ready to go.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds good. Keep us updated on how it works please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And thanks for the reply.


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 14, 2009)

Another cheaper alternative is the brush from _Shiseido.
_


----------



## brandi (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been reading reviews on this product for almost a month now. I went to Sephora and one of the MAs gave me a mini facial with this product and I fell in LOVE. I noticed there was 15% online with sephora today and put in my order!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO, I can't wait for it to come in. I will take some before and after pics and let everyone know how it goes! 

If I didn't see the bargain hunts thread on here, I would've held out a little longer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## lauram (Mar 7, 2009)

A cheaper dupe is the Pretika. Reviews for it are great. I just got mine for $25 including shipping from Rite Aid.


----------



## bernabeu (Mar 9, 2009)

I love my Clarisonic brush. OMG, I think I cannot live without it anymore. 
it makes easy to wash your face. also, its very good to clean your make up, if you use liquid foundation. I've been using it for 3 months, and until now, I am very happy with it.

I think it totally worth the money...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lauram* 

 
_A cheaper dupe is the Pretika. Reviews for it are great. I just got mine for $25 including shipping from Rite Aid._

 
I have been looking for this thing for about a week, in stores and online, and can't find it to save my life! I am SO sad


----------



## seonmi (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilsparkle825* 

 
_I have been looking for this thing for about a week, in stores and online, and can't find it to save my life! I am SO sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got mine from drugstore.com. You should take a look there.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_I got mine from drugstore.com. You should take a look there._

 
Well I finally found one at a Rite Aid 2 hours away, only one on the shelves and it's defective. I emailed Pretika and never got a response, so I bought a Clarisonic on eBay. If I don't like it I'll just resell it.


----------



## elib067 (Apr 13, 2009)

i love my clarisonic but it has not made an improvement in my skin. the good thing about it is that it gets ALL TRACES of makeup off. seriously this thing is super at cleansing. I would not say that i have noticed a difference in skin texture or tone though.

I wouldn't say that it is a necesity or worth 200 dollars but i ended up swapping for it on mua and just bought a new brush head so its still cool


----------



## lanathastar (May 3, 2009)

^ Yea, I thought I was the only one who didn't notice any change w/ the Clarisonic. I tried it for two months.. it didn't do a thing for my skin. I was honestly expecting some miracle product for my oily acne-prone skin, but to me, the Clarisonic wasn't anything other than a really expensive exfoliator.


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2009)

I absolutely love my Clarisonic!!  Best thing for my skin.  I wrote a review here:

Glossiplicity - Everything you need to glow, for your face!: Clarisonic Cleansing Brush Review


----------



## yepanotherone (May 4, 2009)

I will say that when I first bought this product, I was not loving it. I had the delicate brush and I would use it once a day for 1 minute. The delicate brush was way too harsh for my skin. It caused more irritation and breakouts.

I have since switched to the delicate (blue) brush and a gentle cleanser for sensitive skin and I have fallen in love with it. I like it because it really removes my makeup. I feel that in order to remove it without the clarisonic it would be a bit more scrubbing involved and it would take a little longer.

It only takes a minute and I now can use it up to twice a day if I want but I always use it at least once a day with no more problems.


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

I love this brush.  I only use it in the shower when my skin is wet and steamy from the water.  It makes my skin so soft and smooth.  However, I do notice that I BURN easier in the sun...so be careful!!!

PS- I use the Philosophy Microdermabrasion wash WITH it...


----------



## MACLovin (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey131* 

 
_I love this brush. I only use it in the shower when my skin is wet and steamy from the water. It makes my skin so soft and smooth. However, I do notice that I BURN easier in the sun...so be careful!!!

PS- I use the Philosophy Microdermabrasion wash WITH it..._

 
Hmm.. I think I read somewhere that you're not supposed to be using a microdermabrasion cleanser WITH the clarisonic. You're like.. doubling up on the exfoliation, and heat on top of that. It can definitely be harsh on your skin and remove that protective barrier, and that could be why you're more sensitive to the sun. I hope you're wearing an SPF! Are you using any chemical exfoliators as well, like AHA/BHA or any acne solutions like salycilic acid/retin-a? Those could be culprits also. 

Try using it with a gentle cream or gel cleanser. It will be MORE than enough to get all makeup and dirt off, and shouldn't be so harsh.


----------



## __nini (May 27, 2009)

I don't know whether it's because I didn't have much of anything to work on with my skin but I didn't see that it did much. It's just an overly expensive machine to me, so I wouldn't suggest that anyone spend that much the first time around. I use the Buf Puf and my Peter Thomas Roth cleanser and it works just as well. Try EVERYTHING else before you buy it!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 7, 2009)

i'm obsessed with the clairsonic! i have always had problems with blackheads and congestion on and around my nose and this has made it disappear! also i'm not sure if this is true for everyone but i was told by my cosmetology school's owner that if you are a licensed cosmetologist or esthetichcian you can call the company and get the clairsonic for only $75! that is how much we (students) pay at my school because we retail them also.

i watched a video on youtube of this girl using her clairsonic-type $4 toothbrush from the drugstore to cleanse her face. i'm wondering if this actually works? it's like the super bargain version of the brush!!!


----------



## MarsG (Jul 10, 2009)

Just got my Clarisonic Pro today, so excited to try it out. I´ve read a lot of raves about it and decided to purchase one. I am currently undergoing a course of microdermabrasion treatments but wouldn´t  be able to afford it in the long run. So I hope that the clarisonic is a good, less expensive alternative to unclog my pores.


----------



## booboo39 (Jul 31, 2009)

wow, interesting alternative but I would think it would take a long time to do the whole face! Maybe it would be good for just little problem areas. We bought one for our son well over a year ago and I think he thinks it is a decorative item for his bathroom sink because it has never been used


----------



## ShortnSassy (Aug 1, 2009)

*update!* i bought one (the real brush, not the toothbrush ha) and i'm OBSESSED.


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 2, 2009)

whoaaa I've never thought of that using a spin off version of the clarisonic face cleaner i.e. toothbrush...I have to try that..a whole lot cheaper I must say..


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love my Clarisonic!! It has improved my skin & I have a nice glow. I had stopped using it for some odd reason & my skin looked dull & tired, so you have to be consistent with using it.

For those concerned about the price Clarisonic usually offers an installment pay plan around the holiday season, that's when I got mine. You can also purchase it on QVC & they have a payment plan.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarsG* 

 
_Just got my Clarisonic Pro today, so excited to try it out. I´ve read a lot of raves about it and decided to purchase one. I am currently undergoing a course of microdermabrasion treatments but wouldn´t  be able to afford it in the long run. So I hope that the clarisonic is a good, less expensive alternative to unclog my pores._

 
What is the difference between the Carisonic Pro and the classic one? Also I did not see the pro one on Sephora, Can you only get it from the company?


----------



## kareno (Sep 11, 2009)

I love my Clarisonic! If mine broke today I would go out and get another without batting an eye. When I don't use mine ( when we go camping) I hate how my face feels. I had adult acne and I no longer get those deep cystic pimples that take weeks to go away. It definately takes a little getting used to. When i first got mine I guess I pressed it down and it was too much for spots on my face and made it a little raw. i use Ole Henrickson On the go face cleanser with mine.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 3, 2009)

i justed ordered one off of QVC on 6 easy payments!!!! I can't wait for it to come in the mail.


----------



## MarsG (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_What is the difference between the Carisonic Pro and the classic one? Also I did not see the pro one on Sephora, Can you only get it from the company?_

 
I think the main difference between the classic and the pro is that the classic has only 2 speeds whereas the pro has 4 speeds.
I bought mine from ebay.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 3, 2009)

[email protected] I had to cancel my QVC order because it was the original clarisonic brush and I want the Plus. I am still waiting either for the sephora F&F or next time its on QVC.


----------



## sdfw (Oct 4, 2009)

After reading the reviews I think I may finally take the plunge and buy one.  It seems like it is worth the money.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 5, 2009)

On the Sephora site they have the classic two speed and then the plus with three speeds for like $30 more. Does anyone know if the one with three speeds if the third speed is something in between the two on the classicone or a faster one or slower one? I'm trying to decide which one to get, just wondering if it's worth getting the plus?

I've been waiting for the Sephora F&F sale to get it if I decide to get one. The sale is coming up soon so I need to decide if and which one.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 5, 2009)

If you girls are considering buying the clairsonic from the sephora website during the F&F sale, do it quickly! I wanted to purchase it last year but it went temporarily out of stock in about a day, and it they didn't restock it until after the sale was over.  Plus theres no rein checks


----------



## Willa (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought mine about a month ago, I tried it for the second time yesterday (I was on vacations, didnt bring it), I love the feel of my skin after I cleaned it. I just need to find a good cleanser because right now I use Garnier Fresh and I'm not sure it's 100% appropriate to use it with the brush. I didnt like the smell on the one that comes with it also...


----------



## SpaJeweler (Oct 5, 2009)

Just what I need -- another facial gadget but I've heard so many great things about the clarisonic.  Does anyone know how this compares to a galvanic spa -- specifically the one by NuSkin?

Thanks!

Spa Jeweler


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 3, 2009)

I got mine finally a from nordies and absolutely love it. My skin feels really nice and clean after I am done using it. I have also noticed that my black heads on my nose are disappearing. I know its a big splurge but its worth the money. I would save up for itif you girls and boys want to get it. HTH


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^I totally agree. I ordered mine as soon as Sephora F&F sale went on. I waited up since I'm on central time. I was so afraid they didn't have many in stock and would sell out. I LOVE it. Same result as you. My skin feels so soft and clean and the blackheads on my nose are finally starting to go away. I am really glad I gave in and let myself get this.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f224/s...m-sale-156825/


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Jan 25, 2010)

I've had my Clarisonic for two years now and I've always loved it, but about 6 months ago I started using it with Erno Laszlo Sea Mud Soap in the morning Philosophy Purity Made Simple to remove makeup at night in conjunction with the Makeup Optional for Congested Skin kit and the brush has made an incredible difference! 

I am AMAZED by the change in my skin. I used to get cystic acne, especially around my cycle, but I haven't had even a pimple in months now. The dark marks are fading fast! I occasionally get a loose blackhead here and there now.

Another pleasant side effect of the Clarisonic brush: 

I use it in the shower in the morning for a little bit of extra time on the apples of my cheeks to get circulation going and reduce under eye puffiness!


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 8, 2010)

I really really want to get one, but I just cant part with over $200 right now


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I really really want to get one, but I just cant part with over $200 right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Check QVC.  They offer is on 6 easy payments quite a bit and then it doesn't cost so much right away.


----------



## Jaim (Feb 8, 2010)

I got my clarisonic as a gift! I love it, but I found that using it every day was too harsh for my skin. I use it every other day with great results.


----------



## chocokitty (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't have a problem spending a fortune on MAC yet I wouldn't buy the Clarisonic.  How easy do all of us spend $200 on makeup?? Three months ago, I finally broke down and bought one.  I love my Clarisonic-- in just a minute -- my skin is makeup free and clear.  Now all the $ I spend on skincare can actually do its job!  My sister bought one at the same time, and our regret is that we waited soooo long to get it.  

I've used the facial brush before in the past and they do work but by no means can it replace the Clarisonic.  IDK...it's like comparing an at home microderm to a medispa version IMHO.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm dying to get one but can't afford it quite yet!!! Tuition payments must come first, sadly! lol I'm hoping to get one the next time Ulta has a 40% F & F sale...a coworker got one around christmas there at 40% off, so that is an awesome deal! If anyone knows of such a sale or has coupon codes, please share!!! Thanks!


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Feb 18, 2010)

*Clarisonic Mia or the Original?*

HI Ladies, 

I'm trying to decide if I need to splerge for the Original Clarisonic or is the Mia good enough?







Any advice/recommendations about the Clarisonic woud be greatly appreciated!


----------



## elb154 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Clarisonic Mia or the Original?*

I just got the clarisonic mia from KeepYoungForever.com and love it. It is a good size...I think (not positive) that the brush head is the same size. Right now they have a coupon code for 20% off at the top of the web page. I go it here because Ulta was out of stock and it was more expensive at Sephora. Not sure where you live but mine qualified for free shipping and I got it from FedEx in a week.


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 23, 2010)

so last night i was watching tv, and i hear this weird vibrating sound.   from afar i thought it was my neighbors vacuum.  it was my clarisonic!  it was on and wouldnt turn off! no matter what i did!  i eventually wrapped it in a towel and over night it finally died.   has this happened to anyone else!?


----------



## lenchen (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Clarisonic Mia or the Original?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkieyardbird* 

 
_HI Ladies, 

I'm trying to decide if I need to splerge for the Original Clarisonic or is the Mia good enough?






Any advice/recommendations about the Clarisonic woud be greatly appreciated!_

 
the mia should be good enough plus It's convenient for travel, and the charger isn't as big as the original.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 23, 2010)

Today, I lucked out at my spa. I got an older model (2008 ) pro 3 speed (for the face and body )clarisonic for $75! that's almost 80% off! it turns out they were getting rid of the model I bought for the new 4 speed pro clarisonic..


----------



## elb154 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Clarisonic...Anyone Used This???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_bumping this up b/c it appears my beloved Clarisonic had gotten a bad rep... LOL
I happen to loooove my clarisonic-- it is totally worth the mildly ridiculous price tag IMO!!  
At least for me... I have combination skin (slightly oily in the T-zone)and this has SAVED me from any yucky pore issues.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..it comes so close to a facial that the thing pays for itself after a week of regular use or so.  

I use the sensitive brush head and afterwards my skin feels, and looks, very fresh and clean, pores clean...without irritation.  I don't know about the 6x more makeup removal claim, because I use a makeup remover beforehand and I really only care about the fact that it keeps my face clear and healthy looking.

I personally think that the size of the brush head itself is not an issue, b/c you don't do much other than run the brush in small circular motions over your face--the brush does all the work and gets in all the "tight corners" on it's own... never had a problem manuevering around the nose and avoiding my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally don't like the cleanser that Clarisonic has... I just use it with a regular drugstore cleanser and it works fabulously.

I *highly*recommend this device!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This post here says everything that I think about the Clarisonic. I love it. My skin looks so much clearer, healthier, and smoother. I have no problems getting in tight corners like beside my nose where I need it the most. I also have tested with and without makeup and it does an amazing job removing makeup. I would still recommend taking off as much as you can first but it will catch whatever you miss. --I have the Clarisonic Mia.


----------



## blusherie (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Clarisonic Mia or the Original?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_the mia should be good enough plus It's convenient for travel, and the charger isn't as big as the original._

 
Thanks! I was wondering if it was really worth the extra money to get the full size Clarisonic with the extra features, but I guess owning any Clarisonic is better than washing with my hands! I saw that QVC was having a sale on the Mia, but I couldn't get myself to splurge on it last night, especially since I have not ordered from QVC before. If anyone loves their Mia, please let me know why! TIA


----------



## moonlit (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got the clarisonic pro.. IT was soooo expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have acne - just the harmonal thing.. and I used the clarisonic on my face and I already feel the difference..

the bristles are soft and the clarisonic isnt heavy to hold.

I think its worth the money. I got a body brush as well and I used it on my body last night and I love it.

I live in India and the universal voltage craddle is a good thing


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 21, 2010)

Oooooooooh okays! I'm am contemplating if i should get one! I've heard nothing but good reviews! I might get it but i'm not too sure where i can get it in Australia (unless i order it online). I might just wait till i return to Singapore in August since we have Sephora there!


----------



## jrose614 (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I really really want to get one, but I just cant part with over $200 right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I you use bing.com cashback, sephora is offering 20% back on any puchase. I di this ALL the time and it really works! Hurry before ot goes down to 10%. Plus, if you're  VIB, there are coes out there for 10% off... I got an awesome deal on my clarisonic and it was worth VERY penny.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrose614* 

 
_I you use bing.com cashback, sephora is offering 20% back on any puchase. I di this ALL the time and it really works! Hurry before ot goes down to 10%. Plus, if you're  VIB, there are coes out there for 10% off... I got an awesome deal on my clarisonic and it was worth VERY penny._

 
What is VIB? TIA!


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Clarisonic...Anyone Used This???*

great review, thank you. i've been thinking of buying one too. i'm ready to try just about anything. i hate having adult acne :-(


----------



## moonlit (May 31, 2010)

My skin has improved so much after using the clarisonic. I love it.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the plus and use it on my face and neck, my skin definately looks more refined and bright!


----------



## marusia (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG, so let me tell you about this brush.

I went to the Estee Lauder counter for a skincare makeover about 7 months ago. I'd always heard that EL had the best moisturizers. My face...geez. It's SO DRY. Literally, you can rub your hand across my forehead and it would "snow"...AFTER moisturizing!! It was a nightmare. The woman giving me the makeover was in shock. She recommended me the Clarisonic. I looked at the $195 price tag and thought she was crazy!

The idea kept in my mind though, and when I went home, I went on ebay. I found a brand new full size breast cancer edition (it's pink-yay!) clarisonic brush for $120. I had to bite.

After I got it home and tried it, I was instantly sold! I...can't recommend this product enough! My skin is so smooth now, and that's before even putting on any skincare. I would definitely recommend this brush to EVERYONE! I'd also recommend looking on ebay first and saving yourself some serious cash. LOL


----------



## marusia (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I don't use the cleansers that came with it. I use Lancome Confort Mousse.

If anyone has a clarisonic and wants all three cleaners, I'll send them to you for the cost of shipping. (Like $2-they are worth 75 dollars combined)


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 3, 2010)

I love my Clarisonic Mia (in blue, tee hee!)! It makes my skin feel and look great, and I find that I use less product to both clean and treat my face (moisturizers/treatments). I did switch to the "Delicate" brush head after a bit, though. The normal one felt too hard core for me, the sensitive was still scratchy, but the delicate was my Goldilocks moment. lol!

I opted for Mia over the regular one, just because I don't have space for chargers, like the option to travel with it, and have small hands. It just seemed to "fit" me better than the regular one.

As far as the cleansers, they were ok. Nothing I'd buy a full size of, though. I usually use Philosophy's Purity or Target's face cleaner, and it works well with the microdelivery scrub as well for when i feel like i need a little extra scrubbin'.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Aspen Leaf Spa has them for 25% off this week thru tm (Sat. June 5th) so I will probably bite the bullet & order one b/c this brings the total down to $111.75 w/ free shipping & no tax! I have heard so many good things...I really cant resist any longer! lol


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 8, 2010)

Quick Question:
Should I get the Mia since I'm in college and that would be easier to use in the bathroom or should I just get the original size?


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have the original and i got it over two years ago. I used it constantly and i LOVE it.  i also used the body attachment.  it was sooo worth the money!  i got mine on ebay for around $150


----------



## marusia (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_Quick Question:
Should I get the Mia since I'm in college and that would be easier to use in the bathroom or should I just get the original size?_

 
I'm not sure how much smaller a MIA is, but my regular sized Clarisonic fits fine on my bathroom countertop. It takes up about as much room as my sonicare toothbrush. Also, you can just leave it in your bedroom on the charger. I only have to charge mine about once a week.


----------



## vampirecupcakes (Jul 5, 2010)

jealous. reading all these raving reviews makes me want one bad! has anyone tried the clarisonic opal?


----------



## wetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

*Anyone have the YELLOW clarisonic mia? (picture request)*

I didn't know whether or not to put this in the clarisonic thread, but I'm just looking for a picture of the yellow mia if anyone has one. I'm trying to decide if I should get the yellow or white and I've only seen the promo pics for the yellow, and I don't know how true to color those are. 

So....any help?


----------



## effboysinthebut (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have the YELLOW clarisonic mia? (picture request)*

I have the original white one, and if you wear a lot of makeup you might as well go with Yellow because it will turn colors.  I'm waiting to get the grey one cause the white one looks gross.  So unless you want to clean the makeup of well all the time, go with something other than white.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 7, 2010)

So I got the Clarisonic Mia in Pink from Aspen Leaf Spa for 25% off!
I have oily, somewhat sensitive, very acne prone skin and my skin is already showing improvements after only a week! 
I am so happy with it and worth the money!


----------



## ninaxmac (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have the YELLOW clarisonic mia? (picture request)*

^ Totally agree. I never thought about it ever getting dirty, but I purchased mine when the only color was white.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 18, 2010)

*Clarisonic?*

Hey guys!  I just wanted to know if any of you guys have tried the Clarisonic, is it worth it, and should I get the plus or the mia?  lol a lot of questions, but I just want to know if it's worth the dent in the wallet


----------



## PoshCupcake (Jul 19, 2010)

For those that want a place to put it in the shower - I understand.  I can keep mine in the shower for about a week, before it needs charging.  However, the idea of just laying it in the shower is kind of gross, considering all the other products that could come into contact with the head.

I purchased a little clear bin from Target that has suction cups on it that I stick to my shower wall up above the shower head and keep it tucked up there.  I have the full size and now the MIA and they both fit in there.  

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## everglot (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Clarisonic?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naturallyfab* 

 
_Hey guys!  I just wanted to know if any of you guys have tried the Clarisonic, is it worth it, and should I get the plus or the mia?  lol a lot of questions, but I just want to know if it's worth the dent in the wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I, personally, love my Clarisonic.  Since it's basically opening and closing your pores when you use it on your skin, it helps me clear out blackheads and whiteheads on my nose and chin.  I know this is really gross but after I wash my face and everything, I'll go in and use a blackhead/whitehead extractor every now and then to clean them out and so much gunk comes it.  Like I said, it's gross but helps my skin feel and look better.

As far as which you should get, I think that's totally up to you.  The regular Clarisonic has a brush head that you can use on your body if you'd like and also has different settings.  You can change the speed at which your brush moves, it has a timer and beeps when you need to move your brush from say your forehead to your nose/chin area which you can also change.  As far as the Mia, it's smaller I believe but doesn't have a timer (it does, however, shut off after a minute) and I don't think you can use the body brush on it.


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 7, 2010)

things like this seem a little....unnecessary to me..... I mean if you have trouble cleaning your face, maybe.  but $200!  it's a lot of money for something you can do with your hands


----------



## Mygreatlove (Oct 4, 2010)

Would the Clarisonic be too much for someone who doesn't really have problem skin? I hardly ever get any breakouts,but I do get some breakouts if I do too much to my skin. i.e. washing it, masks, creams, etc. I normally just take off my makeup and put on a light moisturizer and do a scrub once or twice a week.


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mygreatlove* 

 
_Would the Clarisonic be too much for someone who doesn't really have problem skin? I hardly ever get any breakouts,but I do get some breakouts if I do too much to my skin. i.e. washing it, masks, creams, etc. I normally just take off my makeup and put on a light moisturizer and do a scrub once or twice a week._

 
The Clarisonic would probaly help your skin look and feel extra smooth if you use it along with ur current routine, I don't think it would cause breakouts. Since your skin is already doing good I wouldn't change any of the products ur using, you'd probaly love it!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 4, 2010)

Am looking to buy Clarisonic Mia on eBay. Does anyone have a good ebay seller that you would recommend?

TIA


----------



## nychick1384 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Best cleanser to use with the Clarisonic?*

I am a new Clarisonic user 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I absolutely love it! I haven't found just the right cleanser to use with it yet. I have slightly acne prone, combination skin. The cleanser I'm using now has been causing dryness so I'm thinking I need something a little bit gentler. Can anyone recommend a good cleanser to use with the Clarisonic that won't cause breakouts or dryness?

  	Oh, and if you have any recommendations for a moisturizer that would be great, too. I've been bouncing around trying new ones for the last year and I have yet to absolutely fall in love with one yet.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 9, 2010)

I like Philosophy's "Purity Made Simple" and Fresh's "Soy Face Cleaner"; but even regular or generic Cetaphil works just as well for me with my Mia. I would like to try it with my Shu Uemura clensing oil, but am being lazy at the moment. 

  	I use the delicate brush head, though, and have similar combo/slightly acne prone skin. I found the "normal" and the "sensitive" were too rough on my face and left it feeling stripped.


----------



## liba (Dec 16, 2010)

I just got one too. I specifically asked what problems I could get if I used it too long, too often, too high a speed or pressing into my face too hard. *Dryness and redness are the main results if you do any of these things.*
  	Maybe go a little lighter with it, or only use it in the morning, instead of twice a day. 

  	You can use any cleanser you want. Cream or balm style cleansers, just apply all over your face then use the moistened Clairsonic. I suppose you could do the same thing with gel cleansers, but I just asked about cream ones, since that's what I use for my skin type. I bet there's a hotline you can call to discuss all of this with a Clairsonic representative.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 16, 2010)

I've acne prone and combination skin type too. I've been using Cetaphil even before I got my Mia. Please remember you may breakout when you first using Clarisonic. It happened to me on week #1. I use it twice a day unless I'm using a face scrub on the particular day. 

  	For moisturisers, I use Eucerin AQUAporin Active Moisturising Cream SPF15 for the day and La Roche-Posay Hydraphase Intense Riche for the night.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 6, 2011)

Aurora~* said:


> things like this seem a little....unnecessary to me..... I mean if you have trouble cleaning your face, maybe. but $200! it's a lot of money for something you can do with your hands


  	You're able to to move the brush back and forth 300 times a second with your hands?




  	I got my Clarisonic the day after Christmas, and it's only been 11 days but my skin looks SO much better.  In the last few years my skin has  gotten a bit dry - at the same time, I've been having persistent breakouts along my jawline - SO irritating, espeially when the rest of my face is usually clear.  I had a Sephora gift card from my Mom (xmas present) and so after doing some research online I decided to just get it.  The first time I used it my skin felt SO soft afterwards, and so clean.  My moisturizer also seemed to soak in better.  After three days, the spots I had on my jawline started to go away, and the  tone of my skin improved dramatically.  The pores on my nose and cheeks are about 1/3 the size the were, and are pretty much invisible now.  My makeup glides on super easy, I have no more dry skin on my face, and like I mentioned, those breakouts on my jawline that I could never get rid of, are now pretty much gone. I have one small one left but it's going away, and a few places where the skin is red from the old spots, but if it keeps going like this, in another couple weeks my whole face will be completely clear.

  	I'm not a fan of the Clarisonic cleansers that come with the brush - I've been using a Clarins creme cleanser with it instead.  I'm using the sensitive brush head but I've ordered the normal one to try it out.

  	Would I recommend it?  Abso-frickin-loutely.  It's made a huge difference to my skin - even my boyfriend noticed and commented.  It's quick and easy, too.  I know it's a high price tag, but I honestly feel it's worth every penny.  If it broke tomorrow (and Clarisonic couldn't fix it), I'd buy another this weekend - that's how much I love it


----------



## Hilde (Jan 7, 2011)

Finally I bought this and it's on its way to my mailbox *follows tracking number intensely*

  	What brush heads have you tried? I know it comes with the sensitive brush head, but I'm considering getting the delicate as well. Any experiences on the different brush heads?

  	Also, I have the philosophy purity cleanser, has any of you tried it with the clarisonic?


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ugh I really really really want one now. I think this will help tremendously with my skin. I just dont want to pay the price lol


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 12, 2011)

I am debating getting one of these, but just not quite sure. My skin is very, very sensitive and has a tendency to be dry. I never break out, never did back in my school days, and at age 48 I wonder if it will be a bit too harsh on my skin.  I already use a washcloth to exfoliate and my skin is always smooth, though I do think this might be good on my forehead and chin area.  I would probably use it with my Aveeno cleanser, but I have this fear I would spend this amount of money and end up having irritated skin.  I use an Oil of Olay night cream just before bed and my face now glows.  Any thoughts would be welcomed!


----------



## ra143 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've had the Clarisonic for about a month now. I have the MIA whcich I think it`s perfect. I don`t really see the point of the classic or the pro, the second speed they have is low, so for me the MIA seemed perfect!
  	I love it. My skin has improved. It`s smooth, exfoliated, clean... my moisturizer absorbs better, my masks are more effective, my skin routine is simplified. I don`t have to scrub and scrub and use harsh cleansers every night in order to get that clean feeling. My skin feels in better shape than ever....

  	I would say this product is worth it.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jan 19, 2011)

I DEF agree with ra143. I have had the clarisonic for a few months. ALTHOUGH I do admit I dont use it as much as I probably should. I use it every time I shower (so 1x a day every/everyother dayish) and I can DEF tell a difference in my skin texture. My pores seem to be less clogged and they do appear smaller to me (And let me tell you I have HUGE HUGE pores)


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought i'd update on my experience with the Clarisonic brush. I've had my Mia since July 2010 and I am still in love with it. I have acne prone, oily/combination skin with blackhead/large pores/uneven texture. I have tried TONS of products, ranging from drugstore to prescription. This brush has done a complete 180 to my skin and its so worth the money. My skin has cleared up and has improved these past months. I did feel funny when using it school and girls asked why I was using a large tooth brush on my face. I get compliments on my skin now which I never got before. My skin is not perfect, or as perfect as I want it to be but this has made my confidence go up! 

  	I wish I bought this years ago!
  	Also, I buy my brush heads from http://www.skinstore.com/ for 20% off using the coupon code "fab20"


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 4, 2011)

I just got my Clairisonic Plus. 
  	Let me start off by saying i have pretty good skin; no acne, my pores are fine (a few blackheads on my nose and chin), no real texture problems. 
  	However, all that being said, my "leaning on the dry side" skin is perfectly smooth, especially on my nose where its usually driest. My blackheads have been reduced by at least 50% (in looks at least) and the pore are much tighter. My skin is ridiculously smooth, and the tone is more even and glowy. And yes, my skincare products just sink in. 
  	My skin on my body is diffrent; my chest and shoulders are slightly acne prone, and my legs are very dry and sometimes have tiny bumps on them. I have been using my regular philosophy cleanser for the body, and then going over key areas with a scrub (cause im crazy like that). Instantly, a particularly painful blemish i had looked flatter and wasnt as red or painful. My small bumps are fewer, my pores are all clean. My legs are smooth smooth smooth. I even use this around my bikini line to ward off any ingrowns. PERFECT!!
  	One thing i did notice is what looks like a blemish coming up on my cheek (which i NEVER get), but i guess it means there was junk in m,y skin and its all coming to the surface. oh well!

  	Since i have got this, i bought some heads for the bf too. He has oily combo skin, large pores, acne prone skin with uneven texture and tone, and lots of blackheads. I've noticed his tone is a lot more even, and his texture on his forhead (the worst spot) is reduced a fair amount. he has also told me that he finds his pores are cleaner. He hasnt been using his body attachment that regularly, but his pore are usually clogged along his black, shoulders and chest, and they seem less congested. 

  	So far, pretty fantastic. We have been using it less than a week!!

  	And FYI; most people should only ever use the clairsonic 1 a day max. for some people, every other day. doing an intense deep clean of your skin twice a day can dehydrate your skin.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^Good point on how often to use. I can get lazy a times and not use mine. That being said when I am on top of things I usually will use it every other day in the winter, sometimes everyday in the t-zone. I have pretty oily skin. During the summer we have so much humidity here that my skin is an oil slick and my pores get so clogged I use it everyday. It really helps keep my skin in good shape.

  	I love my Clairisonic Plus . It has helped my skin so much and makes it super smooth.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 5, 2011)

I am thinking of getting one at Sephora this week or maybe even today. I will probably go for the Mia one.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 5, 2011)

I got the MIA about 3 weeks ago and it's totally worth it for me. I have combination skin with occasional breakouts and large pores in the t-zone. I sometimes had problems with flaky dry skin as well. Since I started using the Clarisonic, my pores look much smaller and cleaner and I haven't had any dry flakes. I had a few breakouts in the first two weeks, but they went away SUPER fast, so the extra exfoliation must help speed the healing of breakouts. I am so glad I got mine!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 5, 2011)

I will be getting the MIA soon just waiting for it to get here.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 5, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I will be getting the MIA soon just waiting for it to get here.


	Where did you order it?


----------



## ra143 (Jun 7, 2011)

did anyone ever try the deep clean brush head?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

I received my MIA in turquoise today. It's currently charging, but hopefully I can use it tonight. I have to say that I am extremely happy with the speedy (and free!) shipping from Skinstore. I placed my order on Sunday and received my packaged on Wednesday.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

ra143 said:


> did anyone ever try the deep clean brush head?



 	I might get it for a once-per-week deep cleaning. I would love to read more reviews though...


----------



## antigone21 (Jun 8, 2011)

Has anyone compared the Carisonic vs. the Olay tool? I just got the Olay one last week and am pretty glad with it, but can't tell if the Clarisonic is better. I would like to see a comparison here on Specktra. Most reviewers on makeupalley find them similar, but I find people post reviews there after only one use.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

O.k. the first test-drive of my Mia felt awesome on my skin. My skin feels more deep-cleansed, almost the same feeling you get after a facial. The few dry spots on my front are gone (though I can achieve a similar result with a good peeling). I was expecting that my face would get more red, but the redness was minimal. The only con side so far is that there is no timer/beep. I had a hard time guessing the 20/10/10/20 second cycle and the Mia went off before I had finished my face. Overall, the cycle feels a bit short, but then again, I had the same issue with my Sonicare toothbrush when I got it first. Anyway, I did a second cycle to cleanse my nose. Especially the skin of my nose feels so much smoother now. I also spent 30 sec on my neck. Let's see if I manage to get it all done in one go tomorrow morning.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love my clarisonic. I bought it late last year and it's the best thing I ever bought for my skin. It gets 100% of my make up off my face. It's ridiculous how much make up can still be left on your face after you use a cloth and a scrub. Nothing gets my face clean like this thing and my skin feels so smooth. I have sensitive, dry skin and I don't really ever break out. My skin isn't irritated by the brush at all. I decided to buy the normal one and not the sensitive skin brush. I just can't say enough about it.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 12, 2011)

^^^I use the normal brush one also. I didn't feel the sensitive one really did enough on my oily skin.  I agree with you on it being the best thing I've ever bought for my skin.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^^I use the normal brush one also. I didn't feel the sensitive one really did enough on my oily skin.  I agree with you on it being the best thing I've ever bought for my skin.




	Is there a big difference between the sensitive and the normal brush head? I'm quite happy with the sensitive one, but I want to try the deep cleansing brush (for once a week) and I wonder if I should get the normal one too. In any case, I will order a pair as it saves me at least ten bucks.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright alright. You guys have convinced me. I'm gonna splash out and get a mia.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 14, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> Alright alright. You guys have convinced me. I'm gonna splash out and get a mia.



 	You will love it. I have used mine for a week now and it is amazing. My skin feels so clean.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

i am still lusting for one of these. sadly the prices in the uk are stupidly high. it's about £130 for the mia which i'm sure is what you guys pay for it in dollars!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i am still lusting for one of these. sadly the prices in the uk are stupidly high. it's about £130 for the mia which i'm sure is what you guys pay for it in dollars!!



 	It's $150 + tax, though there are quite a few coupons, where you can get it for $120.

  	Taking the conversion rate into account is somehow misleading. I don't think it is more expensive in the UK than it is in the US, considering that your salary is paid in GBP rather than USD. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## soezje (Jun 20, 2011)

I love it! It really cleanses your pores!


----------



## soezje (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought mine on ebay, it is the real deal just beware you buy from an established seller.


----------



## Hilde (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm liking the delicate brush more than the sensitive one, but I haven't really 

  	*puts on enabler hat*
  	I really like how clean my face my face is after using this. My moisturizer just sinks in so well, and my makeup has a much smoother surface to go on. I use it about every other day when I shower. I also like to put on masks or those nose strip things after.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 22, 2011)

Hilde said:


> I'm liking the delicate brush more than the sensitive one, but I haven't really
> 
> *puts on enabler hat*
> I really like how clean my face my face is after using this. My moisturizer just sinks in so well, and my makeup has a much smoother surface to go on. I use it about every other day when I shower. I also like to put on masks or those nose strip things after.



 	Is there much difference between the delicate and the sensitive brush?


----------



## Hilde (Jun 22, 2011)

I do feel the difference. The sensitive one wasn't horribly harsh to the point where it was a problem, but the delicate is def more gentle.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 22, 2011)

I received a voucher when I registered my Clarisonic, so I might try the delicate one.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 23, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Where did you order it?


 
	I got mine through a dermatologist office. I will be picking it up this weekend. Can't wait to use it


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 23, 2011)

I ran out of the sample size non-foaming cleanser that comes with the Mia. I know understand why they promote it with a non-foaming cleanser, as my Olay Regenerist foaming cleanser produced a ridiculous amount of foam on my face with the Mia. I consider getting ordering the Clarisonic cleanser, but I feel that the price tag of $25 is not justified.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 23, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I ran out of the sample size non-foaming cleanser that comes with the Mia. I know understand why they promote it with a non-foaming cleanser, as my Olay Regenerist foaming cleanser produced a ridiculous amount of foam on my face with the Mia. I consider getting ordering the Clarisonic cleanser, but I feel that the price tag of $25 is not justified.


 
	See what happens if you use less. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Hilde (Jun 23, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I ran out of the sample size non-foaming cleanser that comes with the Mia. I know understand why they promote it with a non-foaming cleanser, as my Olay Regenerist foaming cleanser produced a ridiculous amount of foam on my face with the Mia. I consider getting ordering the Clarisonic cleanser, but I feel that the price tag of $25 is not justified.



 	Have you tried purity by philosophy? it's non-foaming and it's what I use. <3 it!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 23, 2011)

I have to look into Philosophy. I definitely need a non-foaming cleanser. Further suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 23, 2011)

What about cetaphil or a generic knock off? cheaper to get a travel size of that than purity (unless you have someone near you that can give you a sample?). the "to go" bottle of that is 10$ at sephora.

  	i wonder what would happen if i tried my mia with my shu oil cleanser?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 23, 2011)

Cetaphil is still foaming, right? I think an oil cleanser would work well too. I have a travel size of Clinique's Rinse-Off mousse, and although it looks quite creamy, I believe it is still foaming. I have to try it, but I am also open to get a generic.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 23, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Cetaphil is still foaming, right? I think an oil cleanser would work well too. I have a travel size of Clinique's Rinse-Off mousse, and although it looks quite creamy, I believe it is still foaming. I have to try it, but I am also open to get a generic.


  	Cetaphil doesn't really foam not like some of the other products I've used in the past. Maybe a cream cleaser? Now Im wondering if my current cleanser will be no good with the Clearsonic.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 23, 2011)

when i tried a foaming cleanser i used literally a pea sized amount, like just enough to fit the center of the brush head. i didn't feel like i was making a shaving cream beard, but it was odd to see all the bubble only because i'm used to milky non foaming style products. the brush definitely makes you scale back on how much product you use. 

  	i keep thinking that pond's made a cream cleanser once (not the cold cream, but something in a tube?). i can't remember. Lacura makes one if there's an Aldi near you. Cheap and decent and you get a lot of it. there's Clarins too. i'm drawing blank on other cream/milk cleansers now.


----------



## fabchic (Jul 11, 2011)

works for me. skin feels so smooth and you'll see results right away!


----------



## LuvKay26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I LOVE  LOVE LOVE my Clarisonic use it day & night with my Murad Essential C cleanser .... my skin looks & feels amazing !!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2011)

I got my Clairsonic Mia about 2 weeks ago and I've been using it on a every other day schedule. So far no complaints! It seems to work well with my current cream cleanser. I use it day but not so much at night. I need to establish a more rigid routine for it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 18, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my Clairsonic Mia about 2 weeks ago and I've been using it on a every other day schedule. So far no complaints! It seems to work well with my current cream cleanser. I use it day but not so much at night. I need to establish a more rigid routine for it.



 	What cleanser do you use?


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a question! I've been trying out different cleansers to use with my Mia, and so far, my favorite is the Philosophy Purity Made Simple. I used to use the Clinique 3 step skin care system, and I've stopped using the Clinique face wash because it's a foaming cleanser. Do you guys think I should still use the Toner (I'm type 3)? Part of me feels like that is a little overkill with the exfoliation since I use the clarisonic day and night. I am going to continue to use the moisturizer, but I honestly have no idea about the toner. Thoughts?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

Just try it out. It also depends how you apply the toner. Maybe you want to fill it in a spray bottle? I recently also switched to the Clinique mousse, which does not overly foam. I might buy the Clarisonic cleanser again when I run out as this one worked best.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 27, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I have to look into Philosophy. I definitely need a non-foaming cleanser. Further suggestions are welcome.



 	Philosophy is the best cleanser I have used so far with my clarisonic!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> Philosophy is the best cleanser I have used so far with my clarisonic!


  	Is it non-foaming? I need to stop at Sephora soon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 27, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> What cleanser do you use?


	Don't laugh but I use Clearasil Daily Oil Free Face Wash.


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 27, 2011)

i love my philosophy purity. i buy it in the 32 oz bottles. takes me forever to use it all up.

  	oh, yeah, and it's non-foaming.

  	i forgot that was the point of me posting, sheesh.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

Whatever works best for you. Different skin, different needs, different products.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 29, 2011)

yup! It's great!


----------



## Babypopje (Oct 16, 2011)

I am dying to try this gadget! I really want to invest in a better looking skin. Right now, I have an oily t-zone, acne on my cheeks and a dull complexion.
  	Although it is expensive for me, I am thinking about buying one.. but I would have to save first.
  	I wished I could buy it somewhere, and return if it didn't work out.. but as far as I know, there aren't any stores in the Netherlands that sell them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 16, 2011)

I bought the delux sample of Purity from Sephora to use with the Clairsonic. I like it so far.


----------



## iheartangE (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not sure if they still have this offer, but when I ordered from Sephora for their F&F sale last week I got one of the 100-point samples of Purity cleanser from Philosophy and it's 12 OUNCES!  For a free sample, that's huge!

  	I worked at Sephora for over a year and never gave Purity a second look.  It's for 'all skin types' so it sells very well, but I never thought it would work for me because my t-zone is so oily.

  	Well, I've been using it with my new Clarisonic Mia for about a week and it is PERFECT.  Seriously...it's not too drying, but it's not too creamy...hydrates the dryness in my cheeks, kills the oil in my t-zone, leaves my skin feeling soft and refreshed.  I can't believe I overlooked this cleanser for so long!  It's the fourth or fifth cleanser I've tried with the Clarisonic and it is by far the best one.

  	It's a cleanser-makeup remover-toner in one, so I don't need to use a toner after I use it either.  Also, FYI, we used to use it to clean the brushes at Sephora...so it's truly an all-in-one product that you can use for more than just your face!


----------



## Shellcat (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought my Clarisonic Mia during Sephora's  F&F sale.  I have been using it for about a week now, and LOVE it!!!

  	Definitely worth the money!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 24, 2011)

My sisters just bought me a Clarisonic Pro last week.  I've used it about 5 times and feel like I can see a difference.  I have very oily, acne prone skin with large pores around my cheeks.  I can see my pores decrease in size after using the brush.  I like using the Blue Herbal Cleanser from Kiehl's with my brush.  I have been using it twice a day on pro speed for two minutes and I love it.  I also take off my make up prior to using it so I can not comment on the ability it has to remove make up more efficiently.  My face feels so smooth and it glows after using the brush. 

  	My older sister had been raving about this brush for a while and there was no way that I would pay $200 for it.  Now that I have it, I'm a totally believer.  And what's awesome is that when you register your brush online, you get a $25 credit towards products which is a plus.


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 28, 2011)

alright. I have had the best customer service experience with clarisonic ever. My device was not letting the brush heads attach fully, and I called clarisonic, and they are sending me a brand new clarisonic mia free of charge. I just have to send my old one back to them! I was totally not expecting this - I was thinking they could help me fix it over the phone or something! I will definitely recommend clarisonic to everyone and anyone. I think it's an amazing company!


----------



## Knope2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

I like my Clarisonic so far. I've had it since January and I haven't had very many breakouts. I just ordered 2 Sensitive brush heads to see if that works better for my skin, and I've been using Kiehl's cleanser and it seems to work pretty well. I am going to try it with the Boscia Makeup Breakup cleansing oil when it gets here next week, as I want to go back to using an oil cleanser.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 20, 2012)

Knope2012 said:


> I like my Clarisonic so far. I've had it since January and I haven't had very many breakouts. I just ordered *2 Sensitive brush head*s to see if that works better for my skin, and I've been using Kiehl's cleanser and it seems to work pretty well. I am going to try it with the Boscia Makeup Breakup cleansing oil when it gets here next week, as I want to go back to using an oil cleanser.


  	Do you mean the delicate one? Because the Clarisonic comes with the sensitive brush head.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

How often are folks using the Clairisonic?  I am thinking of starting every other day and then increase to daily if I don't get too dry.  It seems one can overexfoliate and do more damage than good?  Appreciate any help folks can give.  Also, I found my usual cleanser is great and doesn't foam up, how lucky is that?  I am using the Paula's Choice cleanser for dry skin. (Skin recovery)


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> How often are folks using the Clairisonic?  I am thinking of starting every other day and then increase to daily if I don't get too dry.  It seems one can overexfoliate and do more damage than good?  Appreciate any help folks can give.  Also, I found my usual cleanser is great and doesn't foam up, how lucky is that?  I am using the Paula's Choice cleanser for dry skin. (Skin recovery)


	I've been using my Clarisonic for about two months now and I really like it. I have the Mia2 and I like that it has the timer because I'm likely to over exfoliate without it. My use is still irregular, but I don't use it daily because it will irritate my skin. I use it every other day or at least twice a week. I might be able to use it daily if I get the Delicate brush head. I only have the Sensitive brush head so far.


----------



## lsdptl (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been thinking of getting a clarisonic, but I have just started using retin a. Can you use a clarisonic while using retin a? Is there a difference between the delicate brush head and the one for sensitive skin? Thanks!


----------



## MACerette (Nov 5, 2012)

lsdptl said:


> I have been thinking of getting a clarisonic, but I have just started using retin a. Can you use a clarisonic while using retin a? Is there a difference between the delicate brush head and the one for sensitive skin? Thanks!


  	Yes, the delicate brush is for more sensitive skin. I react better to that one than the other brushes. Personally I wouldn't use the clarisonic together with Retin A. On my skin at least, retin a causes some irritation as it is and adding the clarisonic to your regime might be a bit much. Perhaps once you start using the retin a less you might use the clarisonic. Perhaps other specktrettes have had experience in combining both? I wouldn't recommend it personally...

  	I stopped using my clarisonic because my acne was very active. Now that is has calmed down a bit I have started using it again and my skin feels great.


----------



## Courtz (Dec 29, 2012)

I really really want one!


----------



## katruiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Great input.  I have really sensitive skin so i didn't want to gamble on something this expensive.


----------



## NadiaElena (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone use the stronger brush on their body? I would like to buy the deep cleansing brush to use on my back instead of buying the Clarisonic Plus that has the body brush. In Canada there is a Pharmacy chain where you accumulate points for purchases and I have saved my points to use towards a Clarisonic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I will buy the Mia or Mia 2 because the body one retails for 265$ as
  opposed to the other models that are a bit cheaper. Any recommendations about which to buy? Is it worth it to buy the Plus that has the body brush?


----------



## NadiaElena (Aug 3, 2014)

NadiaElena said:


> Does anyone use the stronger brush on their body? I would like to buy the deep cleansing brush to use on my back instead of buying the Clarisonic Plus that has the body brush. In Canada there is a Pharmacy chain where you accumulate points for purchases and I have saved my points to use towards a Clarisonic:yahoo: I think I will buy the Mia or Mia 2 because the body one retails for 265$ as opposed to the other models that are a bit cheaper. Any recommendations about which to buy? Is it worth it to buy the Plus that has the body brush?


  Any advice would help?


----------



## Babbie (Aug 11, 2014)

I've gone back and forth on weather I want this... Thank you all for the comments and reviews, I think I'll finally get one now.


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know how I feel about this. I use it for a while, then stop and use it, then stop. It' a love/hate relationship.


----------



## neferten21 (Aug 24, 2014)

NadiaElena said:


> Any advice would help?


I have both the Mia 2 and the Plus. I find that the normal brush head (best suited to very, very rough skin or men's skin) is too harsh for my face, but perfect for body. I used just the normal brush head as a body brush while I was on vacation and loved it as an alternative to the body brush. IMHO you don't really need the Plus unless you have very, very rough skin.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Babbie* 



I've gone back and forth on weather I want this... Thank you all for the comments and reviews, I think I'll finally get one now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I felt the same way. I bought mine almost a year ago. All of the ladies in the Nordstroms fragrance and cosmetic dept. store me us:bigstar:e it and they ALL rave about it. They all looked fabulous by the way. I was hooked after a month. I can really see a difference in my skin. I also have the Opal for my eyes. I use both twwice a day. It is totally worth the investment. Trust me! I am soooooo glad that I purchased them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Babbie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sa1214 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have used mine for about two years and use the acne prone brush. I never had purging or any breakouts from it. I think it has done wonders with my skin along with regular face masks and a natural skin care regime.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 27, 2014)

sa1214 said:


> I have used mine for about two years and use the acne prone brush. I never had purging or any breakouts from it. I think it has done wonders with my skin along with regular face masks and a natural skin care regime.


  What type of mask do you use? I have been using Algenerist lately. I do like it. I had used Dr. Dennis Gross but I did not see a noticeable difference. However I do use DDG's facial cleansers, alapha beta peels, serums......etc.


----------



## Leah Vandenberg (Aug 27, 2014)

i really want to try the clarisonic but i am so nervous! I am scared it will make my skin raw from so much abrasion.. maybe the sensitive brush will help with that?


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 27, 2014)

Leah Vandenberg said:


> i really want to try the clarisonic but i am so nervous! I am scared it will make my skin raw from so much abrasion.. maybe the sensitive brush will help with that?


  No way. Not a chance. I do not find it abrasive at all. In fact, I use it twice a day. My skins glows. I hope you give it a try. I am 100% certain you will love it.


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 29, 2014)

Leah Vandenberg said:


> i really want to try the clarisonic but i am so nervous! I am scared it will make my skin raw from so much abrasion.. maybe the sensitive brush will help with that?


  Hi Leah - I def think you should try it. I suggest that you start off using it once a day at night if you are nervous about any sensitivities. I did the same and now use mine twice a day. I absolutely love it! I started off with the normal brush head but now I use the deep pore brush head.


----------



## NadiaElena (Sep 13, 2014)

Finally got the Clarisonic and I am so happy that I did! I got the MIA and have been using the sensitive brush with the Clarisonic cleanser. My skin looks clear and feels so smooth. A must-buy!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

NadiaElena said:


> Finally got the Clarisonic and I am so happy that I did! I got the MIA and have been using the sensitive brush with the Clarisonic cleanser. My skin looks clear and feels so smooth. A must-buy!


   Glad to hear that you love it. I got the Mia 2. I'm thinking about getting the Mia 3. I use mine twice a day. It works ladies and is worth the investment.


----------



## kattancs (Sep 14, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Glad to hear that you love it. I got the Mia 2. I'm thinking about getting the Mia 3. I use mine twice a day. It works ladies and is worth the investment.


  What is the difference between Mia 2 and Mia 3?


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

kattancs said:


> What is the difference between Mia 2 and Mia 3?


  Mia 2 has two speeds and Mia 3 has three speeds.


----------



## kattancs (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks, Vandekamp


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2014)

kattancs said:


> Thanks, Vandekamp


  You are welcome.


----------



## NadiaElena (Oct 1, 2014)

Loving the AHAVA 3-1 cleanser with my Clarisonic! Didn't love the smell of the Clarisonic cleanser provided.


----------



## Void (May 24, 2015)

I use the Mia 2 with a delicate brush head


----------



## CassieLyons (Oct 15, 2015)

I have the Mia 2 with the sensitive brush.  I use philosophy's facial cleanser with it and use it every couple of days.  I have dry skin and I find that this dries it out a little more but it leaves my skin feeling clean and helps reduce my acne.  If I use it too much then my skin gets too dry and raw but every few days is perfect for me.


----------



## Shereen Ibrahim (Dec 9, 2015)

I have the mia plus and since using it I feel my skin is much softer and I actually enjoy the time spent, I tend to use my moisturizers and cleansers more in the order they should be used.


----------



## Shereen Ibrahim (Dec 9, 2015)

I agree there are no worries about raw skin, this is a wonderful tool and you will love it!


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

I wanted to share my review:  It look me a long time to finally bite the bullet and purchase one for my birthday.  It has been the single best purchase I have yet to make.  It keeps my skin extremely clear.  I am so happy with the product.  You will need to purchase a new brush head every 3 months, but the cost is extremely affordable at $11-13, and can be found on amazon.  I'm totally hooked, and love the whole system.  Hope you've purchased it and enjoy it! xo


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 8, 2016)

Never used anything but cleanser & toner until my daughter got me the Monsia cleansing facial brush, I was afraid it would be too rough. I tried it on my neck first, it felt gentle. I use aloe vera gel applied to my face (I squeeze the gel from my home grown aloe vera plant). Then gently brush, then rinse with cool water and leave my face to rest for a while before applying moisturizer. My skin definitely feels smoother. Unlike most of you ladies I only use my cleansing facial brush once a week. I live way out in a rural area so there is no pollution in the air.


----------

